# "On The Occult Meaning Of The Term COVID" by Bogdan Herzog



## dreamtime (Jul 27, 2021)

_Reposting this article, because it's excellent and highly relevant. It fits into the topic of Covid and Demonic Possession._​​_


_​
American authors Michael Hoffman and his mentor James Shelby Downard were the first to speak about “The Alchemical Processing of Humanity through Public Psychodrama”.

According to the two researchers of the occult, the primary objective of medieval alchemists and of secret societies’ initiates that continue in their tradition was not the transmutation of metal, but the transformation of mankind. The pursuit of gold was just a cover for a vast social program which included the abolition of monarchy, the annihilation of the church and the reconstruction of the world according not to natural law but to the will of man. That such an interpretation is correct is sustained by Manly P. Hall, freemason and occultist extraordinaire, who in his book “The Adepts in the Western Esoteric Tradition” wrote the following:

_“The alchemical tradition contains all the elements of a world program of enlightenment and reform. It requires only a superficial acquaintance with the philosophy and literature of alchemy in order to sense the magnitude of this concealed_ _project. Had it been simply a science for the transformation of metals, there would have been no need for the Masters of the art to depart from Christendom and to take refuge_ _in Islam”._​​_“The alchemical laboratory became the shrine of the spiritual sciences, taking the place of the ruined sanctuaries of the ancient Mysteries”_​
How were man and humanity supposed to be changed? The stages of the alchemical process are always the same: identifying a dissolving agent that could break the natural order of things, dissolve (solve) the existing material into primordial matter (prima materia) and once this point is reached, reform or re-organize (coagula) in a new type of order as desired by the alchemist.

The role played by quicksilver in the transmutation of metals was taken by symbols and emblems in the transformation of humanity. According to Hoffman, symbols speak to the unconscious mind through the use of what he called twilight language defined as:

_“a once universal subliminal communication system used in Egypt, Babylon, the Indian subcontinent and among the Aztecs, consisting of numbers, archetypal word and symbols which in our time are sometimes embedded in modern advertising and in certain films and music”._​​Again, the affirmations are sustained by the initiates themselves:

_“The real purpose of the gold makers was gradually and cautiously revealed, although a certain amount of discretion was still necessary. The mysticism of alchemy – its cabalistic associations, its involvement in esoteric astrology, and its indebtedness to the learning of ancient peoples and distant countries – was allowed to become evident. The secret tradition in alchemy, with its divine science of human regeneration and redemption, was indicated through the enlarged and extended use of symbols and emblems. “_​
Once we understand that the final goal of secret societies and their initiates is to replace God and that the method employed in order to achieve that goal is the alchemical solve et coagula – the decomposition of the world created by God and its reconstruction according to the will of man – a series of current trends and historical events start getting a whole new meaning. M.P. Hall openly stated the primarily target of the alchemists’ work is at a social level. Why is that? Because, according to Genesis 1:26, humankind is the crown of creation, being made in God’s image. Symbols, who are supposed to address directly our subconscious are being used in order to process our minds, without us even being aware of the process. This is why Hoffman explicitly states:

_“The alchemical processing of humans is performed with the props of time and space: what happens ritually in a series of significant places can “bend” reality (…) How is reality bent? By the placing of ritual props in ceremonial places.  These places exist both in the mind and in physical space ”_​
This need of placing certain symbols in time and space creates an opportunity of identifying certain patterns in ritual work “If we are observing a ritual working, we should be looking for relevant synchronicities (coincidences that have meaning) ”.

The Trinity atomic blast and the “Killing of the King” ritual​
Although characterized by Hoffman as “walking the razors edge between genius and eccentricity”, Downard had the rare ability to detect precisely this use of symbols and  emblems in historical events of huge importance for humanity. Together the two managed to identify patterns such as the use of mystical toponymy and geography, alchemical symbolism and synchronicity in events as significant as the first atomic explosion or the assassination of president Kennedy. In physical terms the creation and destruction of prima materia was achieved for the first time in July 1945, with the first atomic bomb blast at the Trinity Site on the 33 rd degree of north parallel latitude in New Mexico. The selection of the name Trinity for a nuclear blast of alchemical significance, its location in New Mexico (The Land of  Enchantment) at the end of the Jornada del Muerto (The Journey of the Dead Man) and the symbolism of the 33-degree latitude, intrigued both Downard and Hoffman who identified the same unusual patterns in the JFK assassination.

The synchronicities associated with the Dallas assassination of president Kennedy  determined Downard and Hoffman to co-author an essay entitled King Kill 33 which in the meantime entered popular culture via the unlikely path of Marylin Manson, a self-described Satanist. The unusual essay identifies coincidences such as: the location – again on the 33-degree parallel, the date – November 22 nd , 22+11=33, the masonic history of the Daley Plaza and the composition of the Warren Commission who investigated the events, the unusual meaning of the names Kennedy, Jack Ruby etc. Why would the assassination of the president be important in alchemical terms? Because, according to Hoffman “the killing of the king” is an ancient ritual used for renewal, for the “greening of the Earth”. As extraordinary as the claim may sound to the uninitiated reader, “the killing of the king ritual” and its use in ancient societies has been studied by scientists with impeccable reputation such as Sir James Frasier, the leading British anthropologist of the XIX century and René Girard, a distinguished professor at John Hopkins and Stanford and an immortal member of the French Academy. As a matter of fact, Girard criticized Frasier for limiting the scope of his research to primitive cultures and excluding the “modern and civilized” societies such as Victorian England.

Other Trinity related synchronicities and a “King Kill” in the East​Although exceptional in so many ways, Downard and Hoffman’s pattern recognition insights into the semiotics of the first atomic explosion tell only a part of the story. The date chosen for the experiment played also a major role. The first atomic blast was programmed to coincide with Tisha B’Av, the Jewish holiday commemorating the destruction of the Temple of Solomon as well as the one of the second Jewish temple destroyed by the Romans on 70 A.D. First programmed between July 18 and 21 (in 1945 Tisha B’Av fell on July 19 th ), the explosion finally occurred on July 16 th at president’s Truman specific request in order to coincide with the start of the Potsdam conference where the US president hoped to impress Stalin with the power of America’s new weapons.

One cannot help but feel that there is something far more sinister at play than a mere coincidence in programming “Trinity” to be nuked on the day commemorating the destruction of the first and second temple. According to J. Robert Oppenheimer himself, “the father of  the atomic bomb” and godfather to the Trinity site, he drew his inspiration from John Donne’s Holy Sonnet: Batter my heart, three-person’d God:

*Batter my heart, three-person’d God*

Batter my heart, three-person’d God, for you
As yet but knock, breathe, shine, and seek to mend;
That I may rise and stand, o’erthrow me, and bend
Your force to break, blow, burn, and make me new.
I, like an usurp’d town to another due,
Labor to admit you, but oh, to no end;
Reason, your viceroy in me, me should defend,
But is captiv’d, and proves weak or untrue.
Yet dearly I love you, and would be lov’d fain,
But am betroth’d unto your enemy;
Divorce me, untie or break that knot again,
Take me to you, imprison me, for I,
Except you enthrall me, never shall be free,
Nor ever chaste, except you ravish me.​
Add to the poem the incredible but accurate facts that Oppenheimer was a direct descendant of Rabbi Judah Loew of Prague, the creator of the Golem, and that John Donne was a poet with a “comprehensive knowledge of general alchemical theory” whose “figures refer to the philosophical, occult and mystical doctrines associated with alchemical practices and theories” and you will start having a better picture of the forces at work and the semiotics of the 1945 nuclear blast.




_The infamous Belsatzar inscription at the Ipatiev House_​Regarding the second ingredient in the alchemical processing of humanity, as identified by Downard and Hoffman, the “killing of the king ritual” we will draw the reader’s attention to events that preceded the assassination of President Kennedy. Several decades earlier Tsar Nicholas the Second, the last Roman Emperor according to the Russian orthodox tradition, was murdered together with his entire family in the Ipatiev House of Ekaterinburg, a place oddly enough having the same name as the Ipatiev Monastery where the Romanov dynasty was first chosen to rule Russia in 1613. The gruesome details of the assassination such as the uncanny inscriptions on the walls of the chamber where the family was murdered,  documented at the time by British Journalist and correspondent of The London Times,  Robert Wilton in his book “The Last Days of the Romanovs”, have led Russian investigators to “plan to undertake psychological and historical analysis to establish if the shooting of the  Russian royal family was a ritual killing”.

As in the case of Trinity I would like to add my own contribution to the investigation by observing that the murder took place on the … eve of Tisha B’Av 1918 14 . Just another case where THE NAME, THE DATE and THE LOCATION, all show “coincidences that have meaning”.

“Dolly” the sheep and “COVID” the disease​


_Covid as an alchemical process_​But maybe these strange synchronicities are a thing of the past…

In my own book “Synchronicity and Symbolism” I tried to identify several synchronistic patterns similar to the ones described by Downard and Hoffman. One of the more interesting is the story of the first cloned animal, Dolly the sheep.

My attention was first drawn to the Dolly story because the first cloning of an animal was performed in the small Scottish village of Rosslyn famous of course for the Rosslyn Chapel. I could not accept as a mere coincidence the fact that the first cloning did not take place in the high-tech laboratories of North America, Germany, Switzerland or Japan, but in a minuscule village important only for its cryptic symbolism. Not only that, but the Roslin Institute, where the cloning was performed, was established precisely for this purpose.

Why is the first animal cloning important? Because, for the first time, man could claim that he “created” an animal by himself thus equaling God’s work, an event of huge importance in the alchemical process.

Choosing the location at Rosslyn could not have been the single synchronicity associated with an event as important as the creation of the first animal by man. Taking Hoffman’s advice for identifying ritual workings I started researching for other coincidences that have meaning. It turned out that in the case of “Dolly” the name also had a hidden meaning. According to the official version published by the Roslin Institute the name was chosen “Because Dolly’s DNA came from a mammary gland cell, she was named after the country singer Dolly Parton.” However, transcribed into Hebrew and read accordingly from right to left, Dolly becomes Ylod or ‫ד‬ ‫ו‬ ‫ל‬ ‫י‬ . That shouldn’t mean anything, right? Except that ‫ד‬ ‫ו‬ ‫ל‬ ‫י‬ has a very appropriate meaning, it means newborn or infant!!! (The Hebrew pronunciation of ‫ד‬ ‫ו‬ ‫ל‬ ‫י‬ is Ylud, o and u being represented through the same Hebrew letter). I am not aware of anybody mentioning this version before. The official Dolly Parton version is nothing but a mockery of the public’s ignorance, trickery and mockery being the nec-plus-ultra of secret societies. Of course, the selection of a sheep as the first animal to be cloned has not been accidental either.

Worth mentioning is also the date chosen for the first public announcement of the cloning - February 22 nd (222) 1997.

Why a Hebrew name for the sheep? Because Hebrew is the language of the Kabala and according to Albert Pike, the preeminent philosopher of freemasonry, Kabala is at the center of al secret societies’ symbolism:

_“All truly dogmatic religions have issued from the Kabala and return to it; everything scientific and grand in the religious dreams of the Illuminati, Jacob Boehme,_​_Swedenborg, Saint Martin and others is borrowed from the Kabala; all Masonic associations owe to it their secrets and their Symbols”._​​Speeding up to the present: on 11.02.2020 the Director-General of The World Health Organization announced that the new disease caused by the coronavirus and previously called by different names such as SARS-2 or coronavirus pandemic will be called COVID-19:

_“Now to coronavirus._​​_First of all, we have a name for the disease: COVID-19. I’ll spell it: C-O-V-I-D hyphen one nine – COVID-19._​​_Under agreed guidelines between WHO, the World Organisation for Animal Health and the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations, we had to find a name that did not refer to a geographical location, an animal, an individual or group of people, and which is also pronounceable and related to the disease._​​_Having a name matters to prevent the use of other names that can be inaccurate or stigmatizing. It also gives us a standard format to use for any future coronavirus outbreaks.”_​​Since then, all news outlets, all over the world, have been relentlessly repeating the term, in a kind of ritual invocation: COVID, COVID, COVID…

COVID -19 is supposed to be an acronym coming from Corona Virus Disease and the year it was first registered, 2019. However, what happens if we investigate COVID according to the above-mentioned Dolly/ Ylod/ ‫ד‬ ‫ו‬ ‫ל‬ ‫י‬ algorithm? Chances are that the inverted Hebrew letters would not return anything meaningful, right? After all Dolly could have been only a bizarre coincidence. Well, coincidence or not, according to the same rule, COVID becomes DIVOC transcribed as ‫ק‬ ‫ו‬ ‫ב‬ ‫י‬ ‫ד‬ in Hebrew and it actually means something – it means possession by an evil spirit. (The word is transcribed into English as dybbuk, b and v being represented through the same Hebrew character, Bet – ‫)ב‬. To better understand what a dybbuk is we will submit to no less of an authority as professor Yoram Bilu, professor of sociology and anthropology at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem and recipient of the prestigious Israel Award in 2013. According to Bilu:

_“The term dybbuk (dibbuq) was used in Jewish mystical circles to designate a spirit of a dead person, a notorious sinner in his lifetime, that took temporary possession of a human being (…) dybbuk possession was always conceived as an affliction or an illness and the possessing agent a foreign, dangerous intruder that had to be expelled. (…) The exorcist was always a revered rabbi who confronted the spirit with various religiously informed measures used in a fixed, graded order.”_​​Quoting renowned kabbalist Gershom Sholem’s works, Bilu points out that “dybbuks, demons or evil souls possessed some unhappy or mentally sick creature”. Dybbuks seem to target mostly women and children and “emotional intensification or arousal” are prerequisites for such demonic possession. Bilu concludes:

_“Dybbuk possession left the victim as a passive object, temporarily bereft of self-awareness and without self-control vis-à-vis two external authorities: the possessing spirit who deprived the possessed of her individual identity and the rabbi-exorcist who compelled the spirit to leave”_​​Dybbuks are recurrent motives in Jewish folklore as well as in art, movies and theater plays.




_“The Dybbuk” by the art nouveau illustrator Ephraim Mosh Lilien_​The synchronicities between a dybbuk and the COVID producing virus are not limited to name only. Dybbuk comes from the Hebrew verb dāḇaq which translates as “to adhere” or “to cling”.

Similar to the way a dybbuk takes over its victim’s body, the coronavirus clings to a host cell and takes over control. According to the MIT Technology Review:

_„The virus’s protein spikes attach to a protein on the surface of cells, called ACE2. Normally, ACE2 plays a role in regulating blood pressure. But when the coronavirus binds to it, it sets off chemical changes that effectively fuse the membranes around the cell and the virus together, allowing the virus’s RNA to enter the cell. The virus then hijacks the host cell’s protein-making machinery to translate its RNA into new copies of the virus.”_​
Maybe the analogies in name and action between COVID and dybbuk are just coincidences or a benign word play. Maybe. But maybe they are an indication that the disease is a major step in the “alchemical processing of humanity”, an event of foremost importance, just like “Trinity” and “Dolly”.

But why not give full credit to the formidable brand makers at the WHO? Maybe the analogy with demonic possession is not superficial but profound. What if COVID is more of a psychological issue than a viral disease? Would that imply that, trough the induction of fear, people where induced a trance-like state making them lose self-control vis-à-vis eternal authorities and accept unprecedented limitations to individual freedom? Does extreme fear induction qualify as “emotional intensification”, the prerequisite for possession by a dybbuk? Should we dare go even further? Is the problem we are confronting not even psychological but of a spiritual nature? After all, Jewish medieval tradition is very upright about the dybbuk being a spiritual not a psychological issue. It is only the sophistication and skepticism of modern academia in all matters spiritual that have artificially translated the condition into scientifically acceptable language. If so, is a kind of exorcism the only possible cure? Is this the very reason why churches have become primary targets during the lockdown?

René Girard explicitly states that mimetic desire inherently leads to conflict and that human society can survive only through the scapegoat mechanism. According to Girard and to all Orthodox tradition the continuous divine sacrifice of the Eucharist is the Katehonic element that sustains the very existence of society. Is this the real reason Eucharist was forbidden during lockdown? Are the same forces who planned the destruction of prima materia at the Trinity site on Tisha B’Av 1945 at play yet again?

Since pattern recognition requires an allert state of mind, the true reason why 19 was added to COVID is deliberately left out to be descovered by the reader.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 27, 2021)

Alchemy, like all forms of what might be called 'magic', is not intrinsically good or evil. It's the use to which it is put that is either good or evil.

The Kabala on the other hand was (imo) created to be a weapon to distort, invert and obscure everything that was positive and replace it with everything that is negative. The Sabbatean-Frankists are a product of the Kabalists. The footprints of the Kabala and the Kabalists are evident in the OP and lead right up to the here and now, made by the steps of the Sabbatean-Frankists who have infiltrated everything.

This is unashamedly stolen from a comment by my brother, Felix Noille:

“_Though never spoken, the* phonetic cabala*, this forceful idiom, is easily understood and it is the *instinct or voice of nature*.”_

This information comes from Fulcanelli, also known as The Last Alchemist and is purportedly very ancient wisdom. This universal language is not only restricted to humans, but all of creation, hence it’s association with the word ‘horse’ (i.e. in ancient times the horse was the animal that people had the closest link with in terms of farming and transport.)

“_By contrast, the Jewish Kabbala is full of transpositions, *inversions*, substitutions and calculations, as arbitrary as they are abstruse. This is why it is important to distinguish between the two words, CABALA and KABBALA in order to use them knowledgeably. Cabala derives from cadallhz or from the Latin caballus, a horse; kabbala is from the Hebrew Kabbalah, which means tradition.”_

In precisely the familiar methods used by the Sabbatean-Frankists (Kabal) of inversion, substitution, transposition and counter-mimicry, the word Cabal has been hijacked. It has come to mean secret knowledge in the possession of a select elite when in fact it is *the birthright of every human being*.

“_...figurative meanings like coterie, underhand dealing or intrigue, developed in modern usage by analogy, should be ignored so as to reserve for the noun cabala the only significance which can be assured for it.” (Source: Fulcanelli, The Mystery of the Cathedrals, 1984, Brotherhood of Life, Las Vegas.)_

The Cabala is your connection to the creative intelligence – whatever you define that as. It’s the way that God, god, the Universe, whatever you call it, communicates with, not just us, but every living thing.

The *K*abal (to give them their appropriate name) has stolen that channel of communication from humans. They are the go-betweens, the priesthood, the middle-men, the road-block, *The Gatekeepers*. Their main goal is to keep you distracted from tuning in to your instinct, your ‘gut feelings,’ to the voice of the goddess, from listening to your heart. *To firmly root you in the physical, material world and cut you off from the source of your being so you become like cattle or sheep to be farmed for your emotions, labour, body-parts and spirit.*

We mustn't lose contact with that inner voice.


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 27, 2021)

Mot finished reading this yet but before I forget i will say that a couple of days ago I came across an article that had a dry run covid outbreak in guess freaking where, Ekaterinburg.

Although I am unsure of the credibility of the source.

In 1979 a COVID-Like Scenario Played Out Complete with Communists, Bio-Weapons, a Cover-Up & US Scientists Believing the Lies


----------



## solarbard (Jul 28, 2021)

19 is the number of Eve in Gematria. "Dybuk Eve"-Mother of Demons?


----------



## Citezenship (Jul 28, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Mot finished reading this yet but before I forget i will say that a couple of days ago I came across an article that had a dry run covid outbreak in guess freaking where, Ekaterinburg.
> 
> Although I am unsure of the credibility of the source.
> 
> In 1979 a COVID-Like Scenario Played Out Complete with Communists, Bio-Weapons, a Cover-Up & US Scientists Believing the Lies


Ekaterinburg also used to be an electric-city with a great big huge fort in the middle of it.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 29, 2021)

*Tartarus* in Simple Gematria equals: 118 = 11+8* =19*

t=20, a=1, r=18, t=20, a=1, r=18, u=21. s=19 (_Source_)

(PS: Not to be taken too seriously )


----------



## DanFromMN (Aug 4, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> _Reposting this article, because it's excellent and highly relevant. It fits into the topic of Covid and Demonic Possession._​​_View attachment 11764_​
> American authors Michael Hoffman and his mentor James Shelby Downard were the first to speak about “The Alchemical Processing of Humanity through Public Psychodrama”.
> 
> According to the two researchers of the occult, the primary objective of medieval alchemists and of secret societies’ initiates that continue in their tradition was not the transmutation of metal, but the transformation of mankind. The pursuit of gold was just a cover for a vast social program which included the abolition of monarchy, the annihilation of the church and the reconstruction of the world according not to natural law but to the will of man. That such an interpretation is correct is sustained by Manly P. Hall, freemason and occultist extraordinaire, who in his book “The Adepts in the Western Esoteric Tradition” wrote the following:
> ...


Surprise surprise.  Same players different game?


----------



## Void Trancer (Aug 16, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Alchemy, like all forms of what might be called 'magic', is not intrinsically good or evil. It's the use to which it is put that is either good or evil.
> 
> The Kabala on the other hand was (imo) created to be a weapon to distort, invert and obscure everything that was positive and replace it with everything that is negative. The Sabbatean-Frankists are a product of the Kabalists. The footprints of the Kabala and the Kabalists are evident in the OP and lead right up to the here and now, made by the steps of the Sabbatean-Frankists who have infiltrated everything.
> 
> ...


YAS Will! I just got done reading a book on astral projection from William Buhlman. He worked with Bob Monroe and the UVA guys. He said he was having a convo with one of the SRI (Stargate) guys, and the SRI guy asked if he’s ever encountered a gate keeper. Buhlman says yeah, but only once; when I was trying to astral project into a specific military base. That the Gaye Keeper Approached him and it felt like someone was trying to cut his silver chord. It knocked him back to his body.
Different type of gate keeper, but also tied to the subject of anchoring the common man to the material realm. They don’t want us piercing the veil.


----------



## MgvdT (Aug 22, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> *Tartarus* in Simple Gematria equals: 118 = 11+8* =19*
> 
> t=20, a=1, r=18, t=20, a=1, r=18, u=21. s=19 (_Source_)
> 
> (PS: Not to be taken too seriously )


C  =  3
O  = 15
R  = 18
O  = 15
N  = 14
A   = 1

6      66

17And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name. 18Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is 666."


----------



## Referent (Sep 1, 2021)

David Straight stated in one of the three parts of the linked presentation that COVID-19 stands for "see sheep surrender", broken down as follows:

C = see
Ovid = sheep
19 = surrender
In other words, as Straight explains in one part of the lecture, COVID-19 is the name for this scenario in which the sheep (livestock) are given a chance to surrender (their freedoms or themselves) in anticipation that they do so.

My comments:

Regarding *see* ("watch") them surrender, this might as well also be the homonym "sea", as in the maritime sheep lost at sea are now surrendering.

Regarding *Ovid*, I don't know Latin, but Ovid is apparently the English of Ovidius, the alleged Roman poet, and Wiktionary does suggest ovis (sheep) as a possible root for Ovidius.  Sheep do seem to be named Ovis aries.

Regarding *19*, IIRC Straight claimed that 19 is commonly known in military talk as a code for surrender.  He seemed to act as though many people with military experience would know this.  I could not find a source to back this up online, looking through some code books and general web search results.  (However, S is the 19th letter of the alphabet.  It's a stretch, but the 19 could stand for S, and S could stand for surrender.  I do not remember whether Straight made this numeric connection through the 19th letter of the English alphabet--I don't think so though--or whether I'm hypothesizing that connecting bit.)

Also, Straight did not name the source of this information that I saw.  I don't know if he made it up, figured it out, or heard it from someone.  *If anyone can back up the 19 = surrender part more solidly as well established, that would make his presented esoteric meaning somewhat more interesting.*  It could just be nonsense and distraction, though.

This relates to the OP in so far as (1) Dolly being a sheep (Ovid), and (2) considering the possible additional meanings of 19.


----------



## space966 (Sep 27, 2021)

_kovidah_ in Sanskrit means - people with knowledge, it's mentioned in Śrīmad-Bhāgavatam.

And yes, you're right, those, who made Trinity atomic blast, is now at play again.


----------



## _harris (Sep 28, 2021)

Well well well, this theory makes more sense than most that are going around! 

The fact the coronavirus is supposedly called "SARS-CoV-2", not COVID-19, has been really really getting to me this whole time! Even WIKI discerns between the physical virus (causative agent) and the caused disease.. (although I'm not sure such a discernment is actually possible... disnfo perhaps, or there really is a sarscov2 virus, and it's been hijacked to bring in the fear/panic to create their societal/cultural**/spiritual "disease")
Either way, nobody seems bothered by scientific misnomers, yet many will instantly try and shove "THE SCIENCE" argument down your throat if you say anything contrary to the official narrative!!!
(I've posted a few bits of nonsensical data from the uk gov website onto my facebook feed, and been met with insane outrage from some! one of the best was being told I'm "not qualified" to interpret data, while a supposed "healthcare professional" [definitely inDOCTORinated] told me they just use the blanket term 'covid' because that's the guidance they've been given.... great science Mr. Science-man!!) haha

the absolute division that's been created amongst folks, just by the media playing their emotions, and them not even being aware of it.... this is just perfect!!! obviously something to look further into but sheeeeeeeet!

PS- I've had my eye on the stats from the start... look at the spikes in "covid" deaths/hospitalizations... it ALWAYS coincides with a big media push of fear and worry (new waves etc...) always 

**as I was typing the word "CULTural" i got a weird feeling! definitely some cult-shit going down


----------



## Columbo (Sep 28, 2021)

@dreamtime Awesome OP & @Will Scarlet great follow up. In my humble opinion, y’all are knocking on the front door. I read KK33 a long time ago, when I still believed Nukes were real and JFK was actually shot down on Elm St. No matter, real or pantomime, the effects of the spell are the same: an assault on and transformation of the collective subconscious; which is the ultimate projector of mankind’s reality. Dredging the back of my memory banks, I seem to remember being fascinated by another spoke on the wheel of events (Trinity Site, Dealey Plaza, et al.) you are describing, that being a black mass held in Charleston SC (also on the 33 parallel, if memory serves) in the years preceding 11/22/63 and no doubt in conjunction with Vatican II. If anyone has more on that please share. Oh yeah, and I doubt the deaths of C. S. Lewis and Aldous  Huxley on the same day as Kennedy were coincidences either.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 29, 2021)

Columbo said:


> the deaths of C. S. Lewis and Aldous Huxley on the same day as Kennedy were coincidences either



Gosh, I never knew that. Many thanks. I was a huge C.S. Lewis fan as a child, although I managed to avoid being affected by the heavy Christianity subtext... or perhaps I was just too daft to notice it?


----------



## NigeWz (Nov 25, 2021)

19 has many symbolic meanings for the scum.
Firstly, it's the Sun card in Tarot, and it is the 8th prime number (8 representing re-incarnation)
It also represents the Metatonic cycle which is when the Sun & Moon are in exactly the same place in the sky every 19 years.
The (fake) 'Spanish Flu' happened in 1918 / 1919, and ended in 1920. Add 19 years and we get 1939, the start of WWII.
19 years later and we have the inception of the liars known as NASA. (1958)
If we take the year of 1919 and add 19 years, we arrive at 1938, and not 1939, so the scum (in my opinion) simply 'borrowed' one year in order to throw future researchers off the 'trail'. This 'borrowed year' had to be re-paid....and it was.....
The end of WWII was in 1945, and if we add 19 years we arrive at 1964. Pay back the 'borrowed year' and we get 1963 and the (fake) assassination of JFK.
19 years later we arrive at 1982 and the Falklands War. Another 19 years brings us to 2001, and another 19 years brings us to 2020.
Hey, but I'm just a 'conspiracy theorist', right?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Nov 25, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> so the scum (in my opinion) simply 'borrowed' one year in order to throw future researchers off the 'trail'.



 The exception that always proves the rule...


----------



## Akanah (Dec 10, 2021)

Killing King or Killing Gods ? Trinity of God seems to be the twin-gods on three levels. They are the earth-twins, the twin-gods of heaven and maybe the coming twingod-humans on earth. 
The vaccination could have also the purpose to change all human sperms by genetic engineering into monsters in order to prevent that on our earth the twin gods can be conceived as they have already been conceived in the macrocosm. These by genetic engineering changed sperms are like the beast of the apocalypse (opponent of feathered snake) that had appeared on the earth once, shortly before then the pure sperm comet (feathered serpent of the light) came to defeat it. It is perhaps the end time fight which must take place again and again on's new before the twins are conceived and that everything within a time loop where the macrocosm and the microcosm could create or destroy themselves always again mutually.
I ask myself if Star Wars with the Skywalker-Twins wanted to point out.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 20, 2021)

solarbard said:


> 19 is the number of Eve in Gematria. "Dybuk Eve"-Mother of Demons?


Mother of all Demons could be Lilith  Lilith – Wikipedia ... and  she is like the goddes Innana or Venus.
Velikovsky would probably say that people have never stopped worshipping Venus. It's almost as if we were still living in ancient times.


----------

